# I Think I Found My Breeder: Opinions



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi everyone! So I've been reading this site and doing research and think I am narrowing in on a decision. I would love opinions on my prospective choice before I make the deposit. I am a first time GSD owner, but not a first time dog owner or unfamilair with a rigorous training schedule. (I was a pre-Olympic figure skater and, after I retired from skating, a regional level equestrian champion. Hours of daily training a must, so I feel prepared for the time requirement of a GSD pup).

I called True Haus Kennels and was very happy with the conversation we had. I felt comfortable and liked the answers I heard. I also think they liked me and told me I could make a deposit so I feel I passed the interview process. Plus, the kennel seems very well thought of here on the forums. They are 10 hours away so I could drive to get the pup when the time comes (road trip!)

I am planning on putting down the $300 despite for a dark black sable male with medium drive. I expressed I wanted a dog with an off switch who wouldn't leak drive. I want to do obedience and Schutzhund for sure, and also have a great companion for hiking, camping, kayaking, etc. I'm interested in protection work and SAR. Everything sounds so fun! I'll narrow it down based on what both I and my dog seem to enjoy doing most.

We discussed how they breed mostly west line GSDs so they get more blacks, bi-colored, and sables than the dark rich black sable I want so the wait could be 10months + before there is a pup for me. I'm ok with that though because I am a first year teacher and, while I could definitely fit in time for a pup, I am certainly still plenty busy without one. Ideally I want to get him over a summer or a winter break to have uninterrupted time with him. If I get impatient we also talked about how I could upgrade my deposit for a 'pick puppy' to move to the front of the list but for now I think I am fine waiting and exercising patience. I need to get moved and a teaching contract before I'm ideally situated for a puppy.

I am still doing lots of research! I am planning on meeting with the San Diego Schutzhund Club and Aztec to get more info on Schutzhund and hopefully meet a community to become a part of and train with.

Would anyone care to offer thoughts/opinions on my decision? I really liked True Haus and they seem like a well-respected kennel plus the time-line works for me, but I am very open to members here who have more experience than myself lending a voice


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nice choice....get with the club to learn while you wait for a pup. From what I've gleaned about the kennel...it is a long wait list for a pup. So clubbing may get you higher on that? I'd keep researching lines and pedigrees while you wait. You may want to 'wait' yet again for a different breeding. Sometimes certain breeding matches are very attractive, intriguing...others may be worth passing on.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sounds like a good match. If it were me though, I would not wait for that black sable. It's really only super common in different lines than what they breed. 

If you like what they produce, I would wait for the right temperament more than color. That said, if you are dead set on "black sable", there are breeders that can get you that quicker, and are still fantastic breeders. You can have everything you want. It just depends on what you really want. 

As someone who started their search based on a specific color I wanted, then narrowed my search from there, it is OK to get specific. I also gave up, with one dog, my want for a sable and ended up with a solid black. It was okay, because it was the breeding and breeder I wanted to go with. He was the best dog ever. Color made no matter in the end. 

True Haus is a good breeder(from what I have read, no personal experience), and I bet you can get a perfect first dog from them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this the breeder mycobraracr uses?


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you for the opinions so far! That is a good point about color. There are breeders closer to me who have what seem like good reputations on here that produce dark black sables. The wait may be shorter as well. I am also looking to contact: *Taylor Made, Adler Stein, Vom Banach (not closer) and Witmer Tyson. *I have also received some informative messages from members regarding my prospective choice that I will certainly keep in mind and will help me research more before making a final decision. I am also waiting to speak to the local Schutzhund clubs and see where they got their pups.

Any other advice, positive or concerned/constructive, is appreciated and will be well-received.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The best advice I can give is to not choose a breeder based on the color dogs they produce. . . . and be wary of breeders that seem to breed for a popular or specific color.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Emoore said:


> The best advice I can give is to not choose a breeder based on the color dogs they produce. . . . and be wary of breeders that seem to breed for a popular or specific color.


I would't choose a breeder based off of color. Temperament and health are paramount. That said, while I am researching different breeder options, if there is a breeder that is 1) closer to me that 2) also produces pups of the color I want and 3) meets the health and temperament standards I am looking for, then I am open to that.

I worked for horses for years and rode a stunning tobiano saddlebred gelding with crystal blue eyes. Gorgeous animal. He was a complete ass and a terror to work with though. Color is nice but certainly not more important than workability.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yep - there are tons of breeders out there touting "black sables" - and the dogs are bred specifically to get as dark a sable as they can produce....I have produced a few and always have people who contact me wanting them....but that is not the way I allocate puppies....heck, I like them myself!!!! But that is never my priority in breeding....

LOL about the spotted gelding!!! I have seen a few like that as well!!!! I actually prefer the overeo and my dream horse has been a black and white overo TB type or part Arab horse

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

True Haus is a good choice as are the others you listed. 

As they say in the horse world "beauty is as beauty does". I would take the great dog over the color choice.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Is this the breeder mycobraracr uses?



One of my dogs is from True Haus and I have lived with and handled another of their dogs. I'm a member of Team True Haus SDA group and have worked many of their dogs.

OP- I'm with the others. Don't buy a dog based on color alone. Other aspects are much more important. Especially if you want to work this puppy. Be honest when talking to breeders about your experience and expectations for the dog. Also I would start getting involved in whatever venues you're interested in now. I am friends with a few breeders, and you would be amazed at how many people say they are going to do sport, sar or something with their puppy. The only ones that really seem to follow through with it are the ones that are already involved in something. Just my two cents.


----------



## Fringo12 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd look elsewhere
Puppies are priced based on color. 1400 for bi colors and blacks 1800 for sables
They have litters from dogs not even 2 years old, which means they can't be OFA'd except prelims. If you look up one of their dogs on OFA, it doesn't show up by AKC number or registered name, yet they claim she is OFA good. 
I think a few years ago, they were great breeders, but now they are just in it for the money.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My female is from Taylor Made, she's phenomenal. A club member just got her full sister from a repeat litter, another phenomenal puppy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

FG167 said:


> My female is from Taylor Made, she's phenomenal. A club member just got her full sister from a repeat litter, another phenomenal puppy.


Our friend has a pup from KT, got her last year, she very happy with her.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Southern Cali - Kris Taylor or Anne Kent.

Have seen dogs from all the breeders and these are the two we recommend.


----------



## 11dogsport (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't mean to hijack this post, but please help. I recently got a puppy from a breeder in Cali. It is a huge disappointment. The breeder said it was confident, brave etc. He knew I am a member of a Schutzhund club, and I want a working line dog to do Schutzhund. I got a puppy that have very little drive for the tug etc. Now I am hearing that he knew the puppy was not suitable for the sport.
What Kennels do you guys recommend that have proven breeding working line GSD where the progenies have obtained IPO status?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Persinette said:


> (I was a pre-Olympic figure skater .....


Could you complete a successful Iron Lotus ??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7dr6PCeW4c


SuperG


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

11dogsport said:


> I don't mean to hijack this post, but please help. I recently got a puppy from a breeder in Cali. It is a huge disappointment. The breeder said it was confident, brave etc. He knew I am a member of a Schutzhund club, and I want a working line dog to do Schutzhund. I got a puppy that have very little drive for the tug etc. Now I am hearing that he knew the puppy was not suitable for the sport.
> What Kennels do you guys recommend that have proven breeding working line GSD where the progenies have obtained IPO status?


You should start your own topic. You may get more responses.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

11dogsport said:


> I don't mean to hijack this post, but please help. I recently got a puppy from a breeder in Cali. It is a huge disappointment. The breeder said it was confident, brave etc. *He knew I am a member of a Schutzhund club,* and I want a working line dog to do Schutzhund.* I got a puppy that have very little drive for the tug etc. N*ow I am hearing that he knew the puppy was not suitable for the sport.
> What Kennels do you guys recommend that have proven breeding working line GSD where the progenies have obtained IPO status?


Why don't you ask those in your club for input? Just because the puppy has little drive for the tug does not mean he can not do the sport. How long have you tried to build drive?


----------

